# Johnny C.'s Journal



## Johnny C. (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey guys!  I'm a new user but have been drifting around here for a while.  This is by far the best, most supportive board I've come across, with so many knowledgable people roaming around.  I thought I would buckle down and start out my very first journal -- basically something to help track myself in terms of my nutrition and training.  Above all else, I just hope to meet and engage in discussions about this lifestyle that I've grown to love with all of you.  

A little background information on this "newbie" here  :
I started training when I entered college back in 1999.  As I'm sure many of you can sympathize with, I began to lift weights to combat self-esteem issues.  I remember absolutely falling head over heels for this girl when I was a senior in high school.  After two semesters of distant admiration, I asked her to the senior prom and was turned down after two weeks of deliberation on her part.  To say I was devastated would be a huge understatement.  I ended up going and having a great time with a wonderful girl, but that rejection still lingered in me.  Up until that point, I had always been insecure about my physical stature, but it was always a latent insecurity.  Add the hurt of your first rejection to the extreme melodrama of any teenager and what do you end up with?  An incredibly depressed 17 year old kid.  

That summer, I went through what I now recognize to be an eating disorder.  Yes, I know...I'm a guy, but still, it happened to me.  People would look at me and see me disappearing in front of their eyes, but since I didn't see that "six-pack" I desired, I considered myself fat.  I ate less and less and became fat-phobic.  I monitored my daily macronutrient intake carefully to make sure I consumed no more than 15 grams of fat per day.  I considered it a challenge to ingest less than 1000 calories a day and with the exception of one or two days, I usually succeeded.  My family had become fearful of my transformation and constantly voiced their concerns, but I would disregard them by incessantly reassuring myself that they didn't know what they were talking about.  Combine that mindset with intense daily interval cardiovascular training and eventually, I entered my first fall in college at a whopping 118 pounds.  When I finally did enter college that first day, I looked at the roommates I was grouped with.  All of them were weight lifting athletes, and had great physiques that I admired and envied.  At that point, I came to face my problem and decided to change.  

First off, I made the decision to lift weights.  To be quite honest, those first weeks were a nightmare.  In fact, that whole first semester was horrible.  I was scrawny and had a huge chip on my shoulder.  In retrospect it's embarassing to say, but at that time, I felt as if everyone was laughing at me.  I got under the bench press and I couldn't lift the bar.  I got in the squat rack and couldn't even squat the bar!  I ultimately relegated myself to working out at the school gym at non-peak times, just so I wouldn't have to face others.  Many times I was embarassed at my physique and at the weights I lifted.  But I never gave up because in my pursuit to build a "perfect" me, I developed a love for the iron game.  I realized that "perfection" is inherent in the challenge for which successes and failures happen -- it stems only from the endless struggle for progression and from the pain and setbacks caused by striving for improvement.

I read everything I could get my hands on related to weight lifting and even today, I realize how fortunate I am that my first influence in strength training came in a book written by Charles Poliquin.  Whereas most trainees come into weight lifting learning about different types of curls or presses, I came into weight lifting learning about tempo and different types of muscle fibers.  Since then, I've learned about many other theories of bodybuilding, and have even begun to try to develop my own.  This past summer, I graduated from college and realized that the person I am is better because of weight training.  Henry Rollins once said something along the lines of, "times change, people change, but 200 pounds will always be 200 pounds."  That's why I love training, and as far as I'm concerned, nothing is more true and genuine than that.  

(Btw, I'm sorry if I bored some of you with my story there...I just realized how long it turned out to be  )

Past Training Experience: (here are the strength coaches whose work I've studied and the various routines I've tried from them):
Charles Poliquin: 5x5, 1-6 Principle, Wave Loading, GVT, GBC, Accumulation Intensity
Ian King: 12 weeks to Super Strength, Bring in the Pain (leg series), Get Buffed! (routine from book)
Steve Holman: POF
Mike Mentzer: HIT
Bryan Haycock: HST
Louie Simmons: Westside Barbell
Dante (aka DoggCrap on internet boards): there's not really a name for his training so I guess I'll just call it DC training. 
Additionally, I've tried out numerous little tricks here and there from each trainer (like "doubles" from Poliquin) so if you have any questions about the aforementioned routines or trainer, feel free to ask.

Current Training Split: 
I am doing a high-volume workout right now since I've found that my body responds best (in terms of hypertrophy) to high-volume.
Monday: chest, soleus
Tuesday: back, traps
Wednesday: triceps, abdominals
Thursday: biceps, gastrocs
Friday: legs, shoulders
Before any of you point out that I'm doing an upper body part each day, this is done for a purpose.  My thighs are proportionately much larger than my upper body.  I attribute this to (1) my genetics and (2) the many Charles Poliquin and Ian King workouts I've tried which split legs into separate hip dominant and quad dominant routines.  

Current Diet:
As I've found out more about my body, I find out that I bulk best when consuming 2 grams times my bodyweight in protein, moderate carbs (mainly complex carbs) and moderate fats (in the form of flax and/or olive oil).  There's no concise amount of calories and/or macronutrient breakdown.  I usually just follow these guidelines.  I will make sure, however, that my last two meals are purely protein.  I do believe this reduces fat accumulation.  

Supplements:
None at this point, other than the whey and malto I consume before and after workouts.  

Stats: 
5 feet 9, 188 pounds 
BF: unknown (I can see four of my abdominal muscles if that means anything...lol)

Best Lifts: (don't laugh)
Bench: 265 x 4 (from 2001...haven't flat BB benched since)
Deadlift: 405 x 2 
Squat: 325 x 5 (full-range, hamstrings touching calves)

Goals: 
Gain lean muscle mass with minimal fat up until May 1st (when my 8 week cut will begin)

Anyhow, so I'll begin my training journal tomorrow.  Please feel free to drop in, ask questions, critique, discuss, or even if you just say hello, it'd be much appreciated.  Hopefully, I'll be able to learn a lot from you guys and maybe once in a while, you'll learn a little from me too.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Wow...quite a story! Takes a strong individual to overcome and continue what you did in the w8 room...congrats and good luck! 

Sounds like you've done a good job educating yourself, in terms of figuring out who to listen to!  

_Dante (aka DoggCrap on internet boards): there's not really a name for his training so I guess I'll just call it DC training. 
_

Can you explain this one a bit? 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome to IM 

DP


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome to Im!

Takes courage to recognize your problem and I admire for posting and sharing!

Good luck and looking forward to reading your journal!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome ...  ... and your story will inspire others.


----------



## Johnny C. (Mar 4, 2003)

w8lifter- thanks for the support!  Now, about DC's training...
It has been lurking around a lot of boards for a while now and it seems to be taking off like wildfire!  Being that DC's in San Diego (as am I), I have noticed a lot of locals taking up this type of training.  What's somewhat shocking about the reaction to this training is that I have not yet heard or read about a person NOT making gains on this program.  Basically, if you follow it to the letter (including his nutrition ideas), with or without angrodens, you will likely make rapid progress.  Now, on to the guidelines of the program:
(1) The split:
Day 1: Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back Width, Back Thickness
Day 2: Biceps, Forearms, Calves, Hamstrings, Quads
Day 3: off
Day 4: Repeat Day 1's sequence, but with different exercises 
Day 5: Repeat Day 2's sequence, but with different exercises
Day 6: off
Day 7: Repeat Day 1 &4's sequence, but with different exercises
Day 8: Repeat Day 2 & 5's sequence, but with different exercises
Day 9: off
Day 10: Repeat Day 1's sequence AND exercise selections
...and so on and so forth...
(2) Sets:
Sets should be limited to one work set per body part (i.e. 5 TOTAL work sets per workout).  This may seem like undertraining to some, but one caveat is that you perform two rest pauses per lift.  In other words, after you reach concentric (positive) failure, you rest no more than 15 seconds and rep out again.  Once concentric failure is reached again, you would rest for another 15 seconds and then proceed to rep out again.  So it's basically one work set and two rest pauses.  Believe me, after this, you don't want another set.  lol.  
(3) Reps:
Reps depend upon muscle groups but for the most part, a general guideline to use would be to select your 8RM.  Afterward, you would perform the first rest pause set which for examples' sake, would be 4 reps.  The second rest pause would be three reps or so.  To simplify: 8+4+3= 15 total reps.  For legs and back width however, DC advocates a 15-20 rep range (legs) and a 10-12 rep range (back width) WITHOUT the use of rest pause.  The reason being, these exercises are more demanding than say, arm curls, and after 20 rep squats or 15 rep deadlifts, you would be too taxed to perform rest pauses.  One MAJOR point must be made here and that is, you MUST increase weight used and/or reps completed with every exercise in every workout.  If you don't increase weight used and/or reps completed for a lift, you will need to replace that lift with another one the next time you perform that routine.  For instance, if you hit 315x12 on rack deadlifts one time and ten days later hit 315 for only 10 reps, you will need to change that lift to something else the next time that particular workout rolls around again.  This causes an extreme amount of urgency and it can be mentally daunting to better your workout each any every time.  Of course, you could also draw motivation from this as well.  
(4) Tempo:
For the most part, you would use a 8-0-X-0 tempo.  Eight seconds to descend, zero in the stretch position, an explosive contraction, and no pause in the contracted position.  However, with legs and back width exercises, DC recommends a 4 second negative as opposed to the regular 8 second negative.  
(5) Exercise selection:
As is the case with most routines, you'd like to choose exercises that give you the most bang-for-the-buck.  Especially since you're doing one work set, you need to hit as many muscle fibers as you can with that one exercise.  DC leaves the exercise selection up to the trainee, however, he does promote the use of Hammer Strength equipment and the Smith machine, as they are useful when rest pausing--especially for those without a spotter.  As always, you should choose your exercises with specialization in mind.  Meaning, if your upper chest development lags in proportion to your middle chest area, then by all means focus on incline movements.  As a guideline, here were my routines from my own workouts.  
Routine 1A: Incline DB presses, Smith front shoulder presses, Smith reverse grip bench presses (shoulder-width grip), wide-grip pronated chin-ups, Rack deadlifts
Routine 1B: Barbell curls, hammer curls, leg-press calve raises, lying leg curls, squats
Routine 2A: Weighted Dips (focusing on chest), Smith BTN shoulder presses, lying tricep extensions (w/EZ bar), medium grip semi-supinated chin-ups, Barbell rows
Routine 2B: EZ bar curls (wide grip), forearm curls, seated calve raises, seated leg curls, hack squats
Routine 3A: Smith incline presses, upright rows, close grip bench presses, BTN pulldowns, chest-supported T-bar rows
Routine 3B: Barbell preacher curls, reverse curls, standing calve raises, leg presses (feet positioned high on platform to target hamstrings), leg presses (feet positioned conventionally to target quads)
(6) Exercise Sequence:
DC is adamant in his belief that EVERYTHING must be followed in his program to the letter.  At first, you might wonder if you could switch the exercise order around.  However, if you run through this program once, you'll understand why the sequence is the way it is.  You absolute do not want to do anything else after a set of squats or deadlifts or barbell rows.  If done right, this should drain any inclination to do another set or another exercise.  
(7) Training Split:
When first outlined, Dante (DC) recommended a 2 on, 1 off split.  So basically you would hit your muscle group 3 times in 9 days.  This seemed to be working well for the local bodybuilders he trained but after he delineated his workout over the internet, many complained about being overtrained.  His solution was simple in that he modified it to be a three day a week (M, W, F) routine, with you hitting your muscle groups twice in nine days.  Additionally, he suggested that people need to build up their intensity.  This meant that for the first month or so, there would be no use of any rest pauses.  In this time, you would acclimate yourself to the routine.  After that initial break-in month, you would add in the rest pauses.  After a while, you could add in static holds to some of the exercises, but that is optional.  
(8) 4 weeks- 1 week Cycles
After you are acclimated to the intensity level of the routine (with rest pauses), you will "cruise" for a week in training.  During this week, you would only reach concentric failure and drop the use of all rest pauses and/or static holds.  After this week, you jump straight on again with the various intensity techniques.  
(9) My personal experience:
I loved training DC style.  The amount of focus and intensity it takes to better your lifts and reps workout after workout is mentally draining but physically rewarding.  I can see why everyone (and I do mean EVERYONE) who has tried his workout sees such rapid results.  Dante states that muscle growth is greatest when more strength increases are greatest while at the same time, the muscle groups are hit more often in the shortest amount of time.  Hence the one work sets--stimulate the muscle to grow with one set, then recover for the next workout.  However, I found myself overtrained after a while.  Let me state that only I am to blame for this since I incorporated all intensity techniques (rest pauses and static holds) from the very beginning without working up to that level.  Overall though, I loved the routine and I will definitely be giving it a try again later on this year.  

Anyhow, that's pretty much all I can think of to tell you about DC's training style.  If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask.  Btw, let me apologize in advance for any spelling errors I made in the post.  This turned out to be longer than I thought and I don't want to proof-read it.  lol


----------



## Johnny C. (Mar 4, 2003)

Dr. Pain - thanks for the welcome!  I look forward to trying out some of your high volume routines one of these days!  I can feel the pain coming already...   In fact, I got sore just looking at one of your latest shoulder workouts.  lol.  

Lina - thanks for the welcome and the encouragement!  I really look forward to talking to you more in the future.  I've read a bit of your journal and I am very impressed at your dedication to your family and your commitment to health and fitness.  You may admire my story, but I admire you just as much, if not more, for being the positive person you are.  Truly awesome.  

naturaltan - thanks so much for the warm welcome!  I really appreciate your positive support.  Although I realize my story isn't all that special (I'm sure many others have much more inspirational stories), it IS very personal and I thank you for your kind words.  I'm sure you have great story yourself as to how you developed such a passion for the iron game!  

On to today's workout:
Monday, March 3, 2003 
Well, my old college roommates have convinced me to compete in the University's powerlifting competition next month.  Actually, they didn't have to do much convincing, as I immediately thought that it would be a lot of fun.  Seeing as I don't get to spend a lot of time with those guys as I used to (I graduated last year while they're all still in school), I know it'll be extremely enjoyable for me to spend time lifting with them.  My training split will not change, however I will be starting my chest and leg workouts with the Power Matrix routine.  As the school powerlifting competition only tests the bench press and deadlift (the squat is left out for some reason), I will perform the Power Matrix bench and deadlift routines up until next month.  Now, onto today's workout:

Chest: 
Flat Barbell Bench (haven't performed this in over a year ):
165x8, 190x5, 200x3, 225x1, 225x1, 225x1, 195x5

Incline Dumbell Presses:
85x8, 85x8, 75x10

One-arm Pec-Deck flies:
Stackx12, Stackx10

Soleus:
None

Good chest workout today.  I was very wary getting under the bench press again so I spent most of the bench sets focusing on my technique and form.  The sets were very easy, nothing close to failure on any of them.  I used the Power Matrix guideline for a person with a 240-245 1RM bench today.  This was purposefully done to get the feeling of the bench press down again.  I ended up skipping working out the soleus muscle today since I was teaching my roommate how to properly perform the deadlift.  He's lifted for 5 years and this was his very first time performing it.  He picked it up perfectly.  I expect he'll do very well come the day of the competition.  

Diet: 
Meal 1:
Chicken and rice

Meal 2:
Whey protein, granola bars

Meal 3:
Chicken and rice

Meal 4: 
Whey protein and malto drink drank immediately before and immediately after workout.  

Mearl 5:
Pasta with meatballs (lean ground beef)

Meal 6:
Whey with cottage cheese

Meal 7:
Whey with cottage cheese

Overall, not too bad, however, as I type this, I do realize how dependent I've become on my tub of whey protein.  I need more whole foods. 

Ok...off to bed.  Hope you all have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi Johnny!

Thanks for the compliment! I'm flattered!

Your DC training looks interesting and I will definitely follow and try to learn something here! 

Good luck in your power lifting comp! 

What about veggies?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi Welcome to IM!  

Don't ever think your story isn't that special.  All of the stories are.  Most of us are all here because we have overcome something in our lives that turned us to bodybuilding.  Every story provides inspiration and hope for someone.  

 @ Lina - Veggies - you sound like me.  

I think you'll find some great support on here and the advice is alway


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Hmmmm....very interesting...thanks for the detailed explanation! 

(veggies and real food)


----------



## Johnny C. (Mar 5, 2003)

Lina - it's funny that you should mention veggies since my roommate harps on me all the time for not consuming nearly enough.  The fact of the matter is, I'm not a big fan of veggies.  Actually, the only time I eat vegetables is if someone else makes it.  lol.  Sad, but true.  Thanks for the luck in the powerlifting competition, but I don't expect to win.  I'm just looking to have a great time and learn a little bit.  Besides, it feels great to spend time training with my old roommates again.  We're all so busy and rarely get together as a group of five anymore.  Yes, it takes quite a bit longer to train with lifting partners, especially since we love to joke and talk a lot, but I'm looking forward to working out with them these next six weeks.  We'll be sharing a lot of laughs, that's for sure!  By the way, I hope you don't mind me saying this, but if that is a picture of you in your avatar, then you are absolutely gorgeous.  Very beautiful.  Your husband is extremely lucky.    I hope to luck out like that one of these days!  

Jodi - thanks for the warm welcome!  You know, it's so wonderful to have such a great atmosphere of support  here at IM.  It really makes me wonder why I didn't start a journal earlier.    I think you'll find a common theme in my diet: lack of vegetables!  I know they provide a bevy of health benefits, but somehow I still walk right past the produce aisle when I'm at the market.  lol.

On to today's workout: 
Tuesday, March 4, 2003
Back:
Rack Deadlifts (2 mins. RI) 
315x10, 345x10, 365x10

Wide Grip Pronated Chin-Ups (90 sec. RI) 
bwx11, bwx9, bwx7

Bent Over Barbell Rows (hands spaced to the positioning of my bench press - 45 sec. RI) 
165x12, 165x12, 165x12 cut to 135x6

BTN pulldowns superset with stiff-arm cable pulldowns (partner RI) 
120x10/100x10, 120x9/100x7 cut to 90x6

Traps:
Dumbbell "armpit" rows superset with dumbbell shrugs (60 sec. RI)
45x8/70x10, 45x8/70x8

Extreme Stretch: Hanging on Chin-up Bar
bw x 45 seconds

Abdominals:
Machine crunches (partner RI)
140x25, 140x25

Overall a very good workout.  My focus was great today.  I went a bit light on my lifts today as this is a new back workout designed to help out my deadlift and bench press.  I haven't done rack deadlifts regularly for a long time but after those three "light" sets, I don't recall why I took them out of my back routine in the first place.  I took it rather light but contracted my midback hard for two seconds at the top for each rep.  After these three sets, my grip was fried but my back was very pumped.  On my chin-ups, these past few weeks I've dropped the added weight and have been making it a point to pause for a second in the contracted position.  The feeling of this little addition has been incredible as judged by my lat pumps.  I used my bench press positioning on my barbell rows today and paused for a one-one-thousand count in the contracted position.  This is a trick I learned when I did a Westside Barbell routine last year and believe it or not, it transfers over and aids in the bench press.  Two supersets finished off my lats and then I spontaneously did two sets for traps.  I haven't trained traps directly for over a year since I have narrow clavicles and large traps only highlights this.  I figured a little trap work would help in my deadlift so I added a quick superset.  I did "armpit" rows for the first time ever and it really hit the spot and "pre-fatigued" my traps for dumbbell shrugs.  Great workout and I look forward to hitting up heavier weights after this initial acclimation week.  

Diet:
Meal 1:
Whey protein mixed in oatmeal, 2 tbsp. of EVOO

Meal 2:
Two tuna sandwiches

Meal 3:
Protein drink, granola bars, pitted prunes

Meal 4:
Whey and malto drink, drank immediately before and immediately after workout

Meal 5:
Chicken and rice

Meal 6:
Protein Drink

Meal 7: 
Cottage Cheese

Overall, not too bad, but I was definitely lacking in carbs.  However, I did pick up some pitted prunes today.  Call me crazy, but I am alone in liking these things?   

Talk to you all later!  Hope you all have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## lina (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey thanks for the compliment! You are sweet  !  I'm old enuf to be your momma though  ... I'm sure you will find your match! 

I like reading your journal.... very introspective and detailed... like to write? 

Anyway, I see you are still bit fat phobic...and what da heck is EVOO?


----------



## Johnny C. (Mar 6, 2003)

Lina - as the adage goes, "you're only as old as you feel," right?  I've always felt that a person could be beautiful regardless of age.  With that being said, there's nothing wrong with an older woman anyways.    I hope you're right that I will find my match one of these days.  I've always been accused of being a hopeless romantic, but I'll admit that sometimes I doubt if that'll ever happen.    Yes, I do like to write as I find it helps sort out a lot of things for me.  I have been told that I think and worry too much...especially for a person my age.  This must be an attribute I inherited from my father.  Sometimes I look at him and think to myself, "Johnny...this is your future..."  Very scary.  Anyhow, thanks for pointing out the lack of fats in my diet.  I hadn't even noticed that I was not taking in enough of that essential macronutrient.  I guess you're right...I still have a bit of fat phobia in me.  I'm really going to start making a conscious effort to change that, given all the proven benefits of essential fats.  Thanks again for pointing that out!    "EVOO" is extra virgin olive oil, btw.  

On to today's workout:
Wednesday, March 5, 2003
Arms (I perform arms in a bicep/tricep superset):
Standing BB Curls superset with Lying Tricep Extensions (60 sec. RI)
85x10/105x8, 85x9/95x12, 80x10/95x8

Alternating DB curls superset with Overhead Triceps Extensions (60 sec. RI)
35x9/80x8, 35x8/80x8

Incline DB curls superset with V-Bar pressdowns (60 sec. RI)
25x14/70x16, 30x8/80x12

Extreme Stretch:
bw biceps stretch x 60 seconds
55lb. pre-weighted cambered bar held in the stretch position of an overhead triceps extension x 50 seconds

Calves:
Seated Calve Raises (2 second pauses in the stretch and contracted positions)
135x8, 135x8 cut to 90x4 cut to 45x6

Machine Sled Calve Raises
140x14 cut to 120x6

Overall, a very solid workout that I can build upon.  I decided to combine my triceps and biceps days into one day to accomodate some specialization work on my bench press and deadlift.  Additionally, I reduced the total volume for each.  I haven't done both these body parts together for a long time, but wow, what a pump!  Yes, I know it is arguable as to whether or not a pump (or soreness) has a significant positive correlation to muscle growth, but nonetheless, I'll admit that both are a rather pleasurable side effect of working out to me.  

Diet:
Meal 1:
Protein powder mixed in oatmeal, pitted prunes, 2 tbsp. EVOO

Meal 2:
Tuna sandwich, granola bar, EFA caps.

Meal 3:
Tuna sandwich, granola bar, EFA caps.

Meal 4:
Whey and malto drink, drank immediately before and immediately after workout

Meal 5:
Chicken, meatballs, rice

Meal 6:
Protein Drink

Meal 7:
Cottage Cheese

Overall, a lot better than yesterday.  However, I really need to get some more of those good fats in my diet.  My weight dropped a bit from last week, which is understandable since my diet hasn't accomodated my energy expenditure as of late.  Not a big deal though as I'm not in a rush to bulk up quickly.  I'm pretty patient with that sort of stuff.  

Talk to you all later!  Hope you all have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Johnny! 

Very inspirational story.. I have eating disorders in my past as well, so I know where you're coming from.. 
Want to give you a big  and wish you good luck!

I'll be watching ya! 

Jen


----------



## Johnny C. (Mar 7, 2003)

Nike_Girl (Jen) - hey!  Thanks for the warm welcome!    You know, I never really realized how many people went through eating disorders until this past year.  Personally, I've come to realize that a number of people whom I know to currently live a healthy lifestyle went through similar obstacles with negative body images.  As you know, it is both physically and psychologically draining and oftentimes difficult to overcome.  I'm so glad you were able to overcome it!   

Today's workout:
Thursday, March 6, 2003
Deadlifts:
220x8, 270x5 

Rotator Cuffs:
External Rotations with DB
15x10, 15x10, 15x10

Shoulders:
Seated DB presses
65x9, 65x5

Side lateral raises
30x12, 30x10, 30x8

Seated one-arm side lateral raises
30x8, 30x8

Standing DB front raises
20x8, 20x8

Machine Shoulder Press
100x8 cut to 80x6 cut to 60x6 

Extreme Shoulder Stretch:
bw x 50 seconds

Overall, a solid workout.  I tried to follow the Power Matrix chart to determine my deadlift routine today.  It is designed so that none of the sets are no where near my max lifts (or failure) -- in fact, the routine is developed to be multiple sets of sub-maximal weight to give me a chance to hone my technique and form.  However, on my second of seven planned sets, I let my form slip a little and reaggravated some lower back pain.  I rested a few minutes and the pain seemingly went away.  However, I didn't want to chance an injury, major or minor, so I decided to play it safe and cut the deadlift workout short.  Oh how I've changed since last year when I would finish the workout and deal with the consequences afterward.  Anyhow,  my shoulder workout was short and sweet.  Nothing much to say there.  Great pump.  

Diet:
Meal 1:
Tuna and rice, 2 tbsp. EVOO

Meal 2:
Protein drink, granola bars, EFA caps

Meal 3:
Lean ground beef, rice 

Meal 4:
Whey and malto drink, drank immediately before and immediately after workout

Meal 5:
Tuna and rice

Meal 6:
Protein Drink

Meal 7:
Cottage Cheese

Not too bad today, but I could've used more calories.  Water intake was a bit low -- no excuse for that.    I'll definitely ingest more water tomorrow and get in some more calories via flax or EVOO.  

Until later...hope you all have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Johnny C. *_
> Nike_Girl (Jen) - hey!  Thanks for the warm welcome!    You know, I never really realized how many people went through eating disorders until this past year.  Personally, I've come to realize that a number of people whom I know to currently live a healthy lifestyle went through similar obstacles with negative body images.  As you know, it is both physically and psychologically draining and oftentimes difficult to overcome.  I'm so glad you were able to overcome it!



I know, they say here (sweden ) that 1 girl in 3 have some kind of eating disorder.. Which sounds too horrible to be true!!

Well, where's the update?? You're not cheating are you? 

Jen


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 28, 2005)

is this not the johnny h again? just as johnny c lol


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> is this not the johnny h again? just as johnny c lol


And where is an update? Its been almost a month...


----------

